
Delta Airlines Breaks with Net Neutrality - forgotmysn
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/27/delta-to-offer-free-in-flight-use-of-whatsup-facebook-messenger-and-imessage/
======
GrumpyNl
Thats a real clickbate title.

